# Mysterious Spot On Caribe Tail



## Caribe22 (Dec 5, 2012)

About two months ago I purchased this Caribe and today I noticed what appears to be some type of wound or infection near his tail. He lives alone in the tank and has been slowly settling in. I've been doing about a 10% water change once a week and feed him fresh shrimp every day. He's probably the most skittish piranha I've ever owned and likes to hoover next to the heater. Any insight into his affliction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Whats your tank temp at? Might be seeking a warmer part of the tank...

Also looks like the spot is a burn from the heater possibly?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Get a heater cover, looks like heater burn









And a second remark - a weekly 10% wc won't be sufficiënt. Make it 20% at least !


----------



## Caribe22 (Dec 5, 2012)

That's what I was afraid of. Thank's for the help!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Keep an eye on your parameters, for bad waterquality slows down the healing.


----------

